# Linux für Cache Poisoning einfacher angreifbar als Windows? [Update]



## Newsfeed (23 April 2009)

Ein anonymer Sicherheitsexperte erklärt im Microsoft Subnet Blog, dass ein kürzlich vorgestellter Angriff auf Intels System Management Mode unter Linux um ein Vielfaches einfacher durchzuführen sei als unter Windows.

Weiterlesen...


----------

